# Whizzer Speedo orig or repop?



## buckoff (Jun 9, 2021)

Just trying to identify and value, thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 14, 2021)

Im getting that repop vibe.. something to do with the face attachment rivits.. i have a orig.  Ill look to find it.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 14, 2021)

Choosing verizon as my carrier is a delema... very slow down load speeds and bad service..so it looks like yours has a different indicator and extra lock washers on the face.. possibly a rebuilt or a revidion. Other than that it looks like mine..


----------



## buckoff (Jun 14, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Choosing verizon as my carrier is a delema... very slow down load speeds and bad service..so it looks like yours has a different indicator and extra lock washers on the face.. possibly a rebuilt or a revidion. Other than that it looks like mine..



”...other than that it looks like mine” doesn’t really explain anything.


----------



## Boris (Jun 14, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Choosing verizon as my carrier is a delema... very slow down load speeds and bad service..so it looks like yours has a different indicator and extra lock washers on the face.. possibly a rebuilt or a revidion. Other than that it looks like mine..



Hey Mark-
I also have one that I believe is a reproduction. Looks very similar to the one @buckoff posted. The "rivets" on the face of mine are slotted screws. When you get a chance could you post a photo of your original one here for comparison? Thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2021)

Now I dont know. Quite possible mines a repop but the indicator hand is different..and the face has screws but no lock washers... for some reason my down load is extra slow...


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2021)

I looked at the repoped and the screws are inboard.. now im confused...lol


----------



## buckoff (Jun 15, 2021)

I think both ours are orig. Probably just differing parts lots. The repops I have seen don’t have a red ”tenths”.


redline1968 said:


> I looked at the repoped and the screws are inboard.. now im confused...lol


----------



## Boris (Jun 15, 2021)

PMing you Ron Hoak's email Whizzer expert. Identified mine as a reproduction.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 15, 2021)

Well. Im suprised... guess i have a original...i do see a difference.. sneeky repopers.. close...very close..


----------



## buckoff (Jun 15, 2021)

Boris said:


> PMing you Ron Hoak's email Whizzer expert. Identified mine as a reproduction.
> View attachment 1430226View attachment 1430227



Well those got here out of order......lol


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 15, 2021)

here is an original excuse the poor picture


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 15, 2021)

Here's another original. You'll note the wide nature of the digits in both this and the one @whizzerbug posted. I wouldn't swear on anyone's life that it was the case, but I do believe the one @buckoff posted to be a reproduction.

-Lester


----------



## buckoff (Jun 15, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Here's another original. You'll note the wide nature of the digits in both this and the one @whizzerbug posted. I wouldn't swear on anyone's life that it was the case, but I do believe the one @buckoff posted to be a reproduction.
> 
> -Lester
> 
> View attachment 1430269



Well your “digits” look wider than whizzerbug’s......
I’m not sure any of this is definitive yet!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 15, 2021)

buckoff said:


> Well your “digits” look wider than whizzerbug’s......
> I’m not sure any of this is definitive yet!



I think the digits are the same between the two, but I agree with you about it not being definitive.


----------



## skeezer (Jun 15, 2021)

I just looked at my dealers catalog and there are no screws or rivets in the original.

Skeezer


----------



## buckoff (Jun 15, 2021)

skeezer said:


> I just looked at my dealers catalog and there are no screws or rivets in the original.
> 
> Skeezer
> 
> View attachment 1430498



Oh cheese and phries......now we are comparing a drawing. SMMFHWAD


----------



## skeezer (Jun 15, 2021)

buckoff said:


> Oh cheese and phries......now we are comparing a drawing. SMMFHWAD



Not a drawing. A photocopy of an original dealers manual. 

Skeezer


----------



## buckoff (Jun 15, 2021)

This is why we have no justice......


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2021)

So they just didn't draw in the screws in that ad. Typical delete. Here's a highly detailed picture so this didn't come with spokes? 😉


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> So they just didn't draw in the screws in that ad. Typical delete. Here's a highly detailed picture so this didn't come with spokes? 😉
> 
> View attachment 1430617



Transparent spokes--one year only!


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 16, 2021)

im positive mine is the real deal it was on a whizzer that has been   in a old garage since 1952


----------



## buckoff (Jun 16, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> So they just didn't draw in the screws in that ad. Typical delete. Here's a highly detailed picture so this didn't come with spokes? 😉
> 
> View attachment 1430617



I always wondered what that humongous “F”, high in the sky over Texas, was.........


----------



## skeezer (Jun 16, 2021)

buckoff said:


> This is why we have no justice......



Yours is a repop, worth about $40.

Skeezer


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

skeezer said:


> Yours is a repop, worth about $40.
> 
> Skeezer



I know nothing about Whizzers so maybe I'm wrong but I think even a repo Whizzer speedo will do better than a couple Jacksons! V/r Shawn


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 16, 2021)

im thinking the repops have a plain hand while the originals are more fancy other than that my old eyes see no difference at any rate they are well made


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2021)

Why are more of the other style( like yours)than mine for a repop..?  I see many of the type with the indicator like the ones posted. Im curious as to why?


----------



## Boris (Jun 16, 2021)

Ron Hoak


----------



## buckoff (Jun 17, 2021)

whizzerbug said:


> im thinking the repops have a plain hand while the originals are more fancy other than that my old eyes see no difference at any rate they are well made



That’s kinda the way I am leaning also...


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 10, 2021)

Buckoff, yours is 100% repro.  The easiest way to tell is to look at the font of the odometer.   The "0" should be completely round.  I've had 10+ repros,  with slight variations, and 4 original speedos.  I thought (wanted) some of the repros to be original.   But they weren't.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 10, 2021)

I concur.


----------

